# wtb 1935 schwinn cycleplane tank remake/metal



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 15, 2017)

wtb 1935 Schwinn cycleplane tank. looking for one of the reproduction Schwinn 1935 cycleplane tanks that were made back in the 90's by me! I had these made in Germany and only 42 were made before the mold broke. very expensive to make/re-tool. I sold them all off but never kept one for myself. would like to have one-repainted with decal would be ok also! let me know if you have one for sale or just if you ever bought one from me. I am considering re-making these or the gilled version again. thanks


----------



## buickmike (Sep 15, 2017)

I'd. Buy a couple.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Depending on the price point I'd be interested in one or two. V/r Shawn


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 15, 2017)

buickmike said:


> I'd. Buy a couple.



i'd like to but  I can't imagine the costs today! it was expensive back then. china would be cheaper but I am after quality. if you ever saw one of my tanks-you could not tell from original. but there is a price for that. might go with the gilled version this time. would probably do 200 of them. ehgads! what am I getting into!!! what the heck-its only money.......


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 15, 2017)

Please don't make any of either style. 

But if you do, put something on it to distinguish from an original so future hobbiests don't get burned by a fake part.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 15, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Please don't make any of either style.
> 
> But if you do, put something on it to distinguish from an original so future hobbiests don't get burned by a fake part.



I do respect your point of view. however I have never thought about it as being a 'fake'. ask people who got one of my tanks (although many probably won't admit it) or have seen one and they will tell you it was a flawless copy/reproduction-the way a 'reproduction' should be. its not about being deceptive but providing a high quality reproduction item for the hobby.


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 15, 2017)

mr.cycleplane said:


> I do respect your point of view. however I have never thought about it as being a 'fake'. ask people who got one of my tanks (although many probably won't admit it) or have seen one and they will tell you it was a flawless copy/reproduction-the way a 'reproduction' should be. its not about being deceptive but providing a high quality reproduction item for the hobby.



Having had at least 5 of the Tyler/35 Cycleplane o.d. green tanks,over the last 20+ years,and several original,including the  red one,on Tim Brandt's "Bicycle Chronicles " page,I can tell you,they were the closest thing to original available,at the time. They were that close! I recently sold a nos 20"cantilever tank,and turned down a potential sale,to someone who wanted to send it to China,so everyone could have one. I,too,recognize a market/ need,supply,and demand,right,but,as someone who loves the hunt,and as a purist,.... your call.








Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 15, 2017)

I recently purchased a 1938 original Motorbike tank. It took a while to find, and I paid a premium price for it. I can understand people wanting a metal reproduction due to the scarcity of this item. An exact reproduction while nice, will drive prices down on original items and as we've seen, unscrupulous sellers will sell as the real deal. There was once a need for the Aerocycle style rack, now there are more "original" racks than ever produced. Or look what the reproduction parts did to the Phantom prices and desirability. I see both pros and cons to this.


----------



## catfish (Sep 15, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> I recently purchased a 1938 original Motorbike tank. It took a while to find, and I paid a premium price for it. I can understand people wanting a metal reproduction due to the scarcity of this item. An exact reproduction while nice, will drive prices down on original items and as we've seen, unscrupulous sellers will sell as the real deal. There was once a need for the Aerocycle style rack, now there are more "original" racks than ever produced. Or look what the reproduction parts did to the Phantom prices and desirability. I see both pros and cons to this.




Good points.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 15, 2017)

mr.cycleplane said:


> wtb 1935 Schwinn cycleplane tank. looking for one of the reproduction Schwinn 1935 cycleplane tanks that were made back in the 90's by me! I had these made in Germany and only 42 were made before the mold broke. very expensive to make/re-tool. I sold them all off but never kept one for myself. would like to have one-repainted with decal would be ok also! let me know if you have one for sale or just if you ever bought one from me. I am considering re-making these or the gilled version again. thanks


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 15, 2017)

thanks for comments-certainly gives me thought/input. I do see the 'negative' side to a repro-no matter how nice. but I also I see guys/gals finally getting their dream bike. once you have the tank and frame-you have the bike-the rest is easy and available(somewhat!). and there has to be great demand as the investment is staggering! I could easily buy my dream bike or two with the money which will be tied up making the tanks. its just something i'd like to do-its fun and it promotes the hobby. keep the comments/input coming!


----------



## kreika (Sep 15, 2017)

You could have small metal tag welded on the inside with your name "Mr.Cycleplane" and what number it was? Then that'd get rid of the is it real or fake. Just a thought. Good luck with the project!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2017)

I see it as a double-edged sword; if you do something deliberately to differentiate it from the real thing it would certainly identify it as a repo on the other hand that would be the thing that would keep people from purchasing it. John has been making some fantastic, dead on stuff in the last few years which, if not by now, certainly in the future will be sold as the real deal. I haven't heard a lot about that? I say if make them stay true to the original and make them as accurate as possible. V/r Shawn


----------



## sarmis (Sep 15, 2017)

Having a built in difference that's only visible from the inside of the tank that would not detract from looking like an original tank from the outside could be done.  
A small cutout on one half of the tank that couldn't easily be hidden and a stamped ID would work.  
No need to have it mistaken or sold as an original in the future.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 18, 2017)

I'd be in for the gilled version.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 18, 2017)

oskisan said:


> I'd be in for the gilled version.



that is the tank I would make this time if there is enough interest( enough interest is the key!). it makes sense to do the gilled tank as it cuts out the need for the pancake horns and the curved lower bar frames are more plentiful-either way- with truss or springer front end an awesome bike! thanks for interest.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 18, 2017)

Only buy original paint bikes.

Expect "restored" bikes to be done with reproduction parts or damaged goods. Who needs shiny anyhow?

That's what I do. Do what YOU want.

Chad


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 18, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Only buy original paint bikes.
> 
> Expect "restored" bikes to be done with reproduction parts or damaged goods. Who needs shiny anyhow?
> 
> ...



i'd buy original....if you can one find these days! and getting a bike painted and chromed-what a hassle- I have done that too!


----------



## oskisan (Sep 19, 2017)

I completely agree with the desire to only get original items for these motorbikes,  but I rarely see these tanks come available and I always prefer metal (I wont even consider fiberglass). My desire to get this tank would be to complete a cycleplane I have and then eventually upgrade to a final OG one.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 19, 2017)

mr.cycleplane said:


> I do respect your point of view. however I have never thought about it as being a 'fake'. ask people who got one of my tanks (although many probably won't admit it) or have seen one and they will tell you it was a flawless copy/reproduction-the way a 'reproduction' should be. its not about being deceptive but providing a high quality reproduction item for the hobby.




There are shysters that will sell your tanks as real. I don't care what the material, fake is fake. Fiberglass fakes are great because they fill the need you mention but aren't passable as real.

I got burned by one of your tanks about 10-12 years ago. The guy I bought it from got burned too and he shared the pain and gave me half the difference in price back.

Please don't make them. I appreciate you reaching out, it's a free country so best of luck whatever you decide. But understand that if I were a rich man I would buy every one you made and destroy them.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 19, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> There are shysters that will sell your tanks as real. I don't care what the material, fake is fake. Fiberglass fakes are great because they fill the need you mention but aren't passable as real.
> 
> I got burned by one of your tanks about 10-12 years ago. The guy I bought it from got burned too and he shared the pain and gave me half the difference in price back.
> 
> Please don't make them. I appreciate you reaching out, it's a free country so best of luck whatever you decide. But understand that If I was a rich man I would buy every one you made and destroy them.



first of all-you did not get burned. its a poor choice of words. how did you find out it was a repro? it was virtually impossible to tell once they were painted. so you bought it and assumed it was real? are you sure it wasn't? the former owner in addition to taking advantage of you was taken advantage of it sounds like also. how did he find out it was repro? as far as buying all I could make and destroy them-maybe cut back on the drama. this isn't like slaughtering hogs to keep the price of pork up!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 19, 2017)

I will always buy an original-if I can find one! even if I was to make the repros-I would buy nice originals if they present themselves!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 19, 2017)

mr.cycleplane said:


> first of all-you did not get burned. its a poor choice of words. how did you find out it was a repro? it was virtually impossible to tell once they were painted. so you bought it and assumed it was real? are you sure it wasn't? the former owner in addition to taking advantage of you was taken advantage of it sounds like also. how did he find out it was repro? as far as buying all I could make and destroy them-maybe cut back on the drama. this isn't like slaughtering hogs to keep the price of pork up!




It was one of your tanks for sure. Yes I overpaid for it, as did the previous owner who felt bad and split the difference. 

Quit taking things personally, this has nothing to do with you specifically. Your goal is to make an indistinguishable copy of a rare part, that topic had been beat to death on this forum previously with the same results every time. You seem fine with your previous choice so gauge demand and make a decision to proceed or not. It's a public forum so of course jackholes like me are going to chime in with opinions. 

Your pork analogy is misplaced. Your actions will likely drive up the price of original bikes and drive down the price of restored ones (tank authenticity uncertain). Double-edged sword no matter which you prefer. I personally don't care for restos but hope to buy more originals in the future, and nobody wants their costly restoration to lose value even if they never plan to sell.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 19, 2017)

The bikes carrying the original parts-tanks etc.Become too valueable to take a chance riding them. At least with the duplicate. You can park it somewhere and not have a coronary if some little kid is playing with the handlebars when you return.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 19, 2017)

buickmike said:


> The bikes carrying the original parts-tanks etc.Become too valueable to take a chance riding them. At least with the duplicate. You can park it somewhere and not have a coronary if some little kid is playing with the handlebars when you return.



true-when a bike is fully restored it is too valuable to just take for a spin. even taking to a meet becomes a hassle whether you will chip the paint or its too hot and the decal flakes off. they end up being living room queens. with a repro-toss your keys-wallet-cell in the tank and not worry!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 19, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> It was one of your tanks for sure. Yes I overpaid for it, as did the previous owner who felt bad and split the difference.
> 
> Quit taking things personally, this has nothing to do with you specifically. Your goal is to make an indistinguishable copy of a rare part, that topic had been beat to death on this forum previously with the same results every time. You seem fine with your previous choice so gauge demand and make a decision to proceed or not. It's a public forum so of course jackholes like me are going to chime in with opinions.
> 
> Your pork analogy is misplaced. Your actions will likely drive up the price of original bikes and drive down the price of restored ones (tank authenticity uncertain). Double-edged sword no matter which you prefer. I personally don't care for restos but hope to buy more originals in the future, and nobody wants their costly restoration to lose value even if they never plan to sell.



all true! great 'sparing' with you eric-hope to see you at the jaf/co meet in Stockton (sept 30 1031 Coolidge)!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 20, 2017)

I want one too, with gills please.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2017)

buickmike said:


> The bikes carrying the original parts-tanks etc.Become too valueable to take a chance riding them. At least with the duplicate. You can park it somewhere and not have a coronary if some little kid is playing with the handlebars when you return.




I have nothing that is too valuable to ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## buickmike (Sep 21, 2017)

Shawn; at the end of those showboats my computer is picking up a cowl induction hood with strange markins SS?    Is that where the lineup of musclecars begin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Shawn; at the end of those showboats my computer is picking up a cowl induction hood with strange markins SS?    Is that where the lineup of musclecars begin.



An 'ol rat '72 SS 454 El Camino that I've owned for 35 years. Big Blocks rule! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Sep 21, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Only buy original paint bikes.
> 
> Expect "restored" bikes to be done with reproduction parts or damaged goods. Who needs shiny anyhow?
> 
> ...




This is good advice.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 21, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I have nothing that is too valuable to ride. V/r Shawn
> View attachment 679694




Ahhh, now I know why you don't want to change the cabe's banner...that's your bike right there... lol...just kidding.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 23, 2017)

These repro tanks were made to the most exacting standards I could ever imagine...Great to have some parts available
aftermarket but I will tell you for certain...there are restored Motorbikes out there with these tanks on board that were
done years ago.....and most likely the owners have no idea they are reproductions.  
That is the other side of the double edge sword and why I'm not a big fan of reproducing 'money' parts.

the lines will get 'blurrrrrrrrrred' as stuff changes hands over and over...


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 23, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> These repro tanks were made to the most exacting standards I could ever imagine...Great to have some parts available
> aftermarket but I will tell you for certain...there are restored Motorbikes out there with these tanks on board that were
> done years ago.....and most likely the owners have no idea they are reproductions.
> That is the other side of the double edge sword and why I'm not a big fan of reproducing 'money' parts.
> ...



I'm with you on that,Bob. Turned down an obscene offer on a nos 20" cantilever tank,coach green and cream,original decals,etc. Wanted to send it overseas so everyone could have one. I,for one,still enjoy finding the impossible. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 26, 2017)

I had one of Tylers repops. I never told anyone anything different. If its a rare enough part, I think its OK to re-mfg them. And he never tried to pass them off as originals. I would take one now since I missed out on Dave's orig a few days ago!!! Gary. Call me at the shop if this is Tyler, we need to catch up!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 26, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> There are shysters that will sell your tanks as real. I don't care what the material, fake is fake. Fiberglass fakes are great because they fill the need you mention but aren't passable as real.
> 
> I got burned by one of your tanks about 10-12 years ago. The guy I bought it from got burned too and he shared the pain and gave me half the difference in price back.
> 
> Please don't make them. I appreciate you reaching out, it's a free country so best of luck whatever you decide. But understand that if I were a rich man I would buy every one you made and destroy them.





Autocycleplane said:


> There are shysters that will sell your tanks as real. I don't care what the material, fake is fake. Fiberglass fakes are great because they fill the need you mention but aren't passable as real.
> 
> I got burned by one of your tanks about 10-12 years ago. The guy I bought it from got burned too and he shared the pain and gave me half the difference in price back.
> 
> Please don't make them. I appreciate you reaching out, it's a free country so best of luck whatever you decide. But understand that if I were a rich man I would buy every one you made and destroy them.



So what about the automotive industry? Would you buy up all of the repop Camaro fenders that are made and destroy them also? Cars get wrecked and need new parts, so why is it not OK for a bike to have these Parts? Many kids gave their bike metal to the USA for WWII metal drives.  Dont get me wrong, I love an original paint bike myself, but if theyre not making every single part reproduction wouldnt it be OK to use one? I had one and NEVER tried to pass it off as the real deal, even when I sold the bike in 1999. Just my 2cents. Nor ragging, I understand your frustration since being burned, just saying.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 26, 2017)

I though


mr.cycleplane said:


> all true! great 'sparing' with you eric-hope to see you at the jaf/co meet in Stockton (sept 30 1031 Coolidge)!



t the stockton swap meet was sunday oct 8th? Is this a different swap? Thanks.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 26, 2017)

IS this just a difference in opinion between folks that have the coin to purchase original high priced parts and folks that don't?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 26, 2017)

PlasticNerd said:


> So what about the automotive industry? Would you buy up all of the repop Camaro fenders that are made and destroy them also? Cars get wrecked and need new parts, so why is it not OK for a bike to have these Parts? Many kids gave their bike metal to the USA for WWII metal drives.  Dont get me wrong, I love an original paint bike myself, but if theyre not making every single part reproduction wouldnt it be OK to use one? I had one and NEVER tried to pass it off as the real deal, even when I sold the bike in 1999. Just my 2cents. Nor ragging, I understand your frustration since being burned, just saying.






A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> IS this just a difference in opinion between folks that have the coin to purchase original high priced parts and folks that don't?




I have no issues with reproduction parts when they are clearly identifiable as repops somehow, the more stealthy the better. The problem I have is making perfect copies that cannot be distinguished from the real deal down the road.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> It was one of your tanks for sure. Yes I overpaid for it, as did the previous owner who felt bad and split the difference.
> 
> Quit taking things personally, this has nothing to do with you specifically. Your goal is to make an indistinguishable copy of a rare part, that topic had been beat to death on this forum previously with the same results every time. You seem fine with your previous choice so gauge demand and make a decision to proceed or not. It's a public forum so of course jackholes like me are going to chime in with opinions.
> 
> Your pork analogy is misplaced. Your actions will likely drive up the price of original bikes and drive down the price of restored ones (tank authenticity uncertain). Double-edged sword no matter which you prefer. I personally don't care for restos but hope to buy more originals in the future, and nobody wants their costly restoration to lose value even if they never plan to sell.





So what is the 'tell' on the repo tank? Were all of these the non-gill version? V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 27, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> So what is the 'tell' on the repo tank? Were all of these the non-gill version? V/r Shawn




As far as I know they were all the non-gills version.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 28, 2017)

the chances of you seeing one of the tanks is very slim. there were just over 40 tanks built before one of the larger dies broke and to retool another was a chunk of money I didn't want to spend. I was ok with the amount built to that point. all of them were a copy(based on the sample I provided) of the very early smooth-no gills-version with the armored cable hole on the left side and a curved strap inside the tank for the large dry cell type battery(soda-can size)-which should help make them somewhat easier to spot-if that is what you need.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2017)

So what are the distinguishing characteristics of the repo vice the original? V/r Shawn


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 28, 2017)

no distinguishing marks or differences. side by side you could not tell them apart(orig and repro). the only thing was the euro-primer-sorta green military-very tough in/out. it was exact-the way a reproduction should be.


----------

